# Garhauer Rigid Boom Vang



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yesterday I installed a Garhauer rigid boom vang on my boat. All polished stainless steel construction. Fully rigged with blocks and tackle and with brackets custom made for my mast and boom. Very rugged construction. Total cost $412! I still don't know how they do that!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

They sell direct only. Cuts out a lot of overhead.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I have slowly been replacing a lot of my equipment with garhauer brand. I also installed their large davits on my boat this summer and am super pleased with them. Many in my club/ marina have come over to check them out and will purchase similar in the future. I found them at the boat show a few years ago and their customer service, technical help and quality are beyond reproach. Needless to say I am a fan of Garhauer.

Dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Garhauer has a very good rep and is OEM for a lot of boats now, including all the new Catalinas. I've used their blocks and have been very happy with their customer service.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

TE, how about some pictures of that new shinny vang?

I too am a fan of Garhauer, as chef2sail mentions, they are great to deal with. 

Their blocks seem to have some issues? My marina owner has used some of their blocks on his boat with poor results. Some others in the marina have used their blocks also with poor results. It seems that the bearings can't handle the loads as advertised, maybe moving up a size or two would solve the problem. Of course they are probably fine for cruisers, these results were on club racers boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chef,
We're heading off to Greece for 2 weeks. I'll try to get some pics when we get back.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I have seen the glint of the sun off those shiny new cowls...they really add to your boat Shaun


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

I too have had good luck with Garhauer. One neat thing with them is if you need a part tweaked, or modified, they will work with you to provide what you want, at a decent price. Good folks........
DD


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> They sell direct only. Cuts out a lot of overhead.


I'll say. Bill F., the president, sells from a table at the Toronto Boat Show every January, with his wife (they both look well past 70). When I bought a traveller from them, a guy named Guido at the factory called my house and said "where do you want the holes to start? Every four inches? Two inches in or three or four? And do you want 1/4" or 5/16" holes?"

So I went down to the boat in a snowstorm and measured and phoned him back. Six weeks later, I had a finely machined six-foot girder of great beauty and smooth operation. Six hundred bucks, all in.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Is there a place to nominate them for manufacturer of the year? Its a shame the periodicals don't do such a thing. (or do they?)


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Not many companies will give you one of the owner's personal cell phone number, in case you have a problem with the install.


----------



## Stryker72 (Jun 6, 2007)

They even provide excellent service on small orders. I bought a 4:1 setup for my Javelin from them and needed to add a standup. While they did't have it listed on the web I called and they said just include it in the comments section, and it will be an extra charge of $5. Harken and Ronstan didn't even come close.


----------

